# multi bike sale



## spoker (Apr 8, 2015)

san fran crhttp://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/4939242750.html


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 8, 2015)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/4939242750.html

Keith is a good guy and a member here.


----------



## spoker (Apr 8, 2015)

looks like there all nice,i like the x53


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 8, 2015)

I want that Higgins.


----------



## cmarkley (Apr 10, 2015)

Worth moving to California just for the Craigslist ads.


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice X-53


----------

